# The world's first womb transplant: Landmark surgery brings hope to millions of



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

childless women- and it could be in Britain soon.

Not sure about the 'millions' bit, but anyway, any progress in any aspect of infertility is to be welcomed....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150178/The-worlds-womb-transplant-Landmark-surgery-brings-hope-millions-childless-women--happen-Britain-soon.html

/links


----------

